# huffman colors/ combinations



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

...okay...i've got this issue with huffman color combination's , well issue is a big word but difficult to choose, i like the iridescent blue with red, but almost every twin flex has that color combination i must say that is a very cool combination, now of course there are differance between the firestone/huffman bicycles and the national /huffman bicycles, i am building the national huffman... so in the 1937 catalog there are cool color combination but what do i choose, i want to have it different, so i was looking at the only picture of the streamliner in that catalog and it is "NATIONAL BLUE" with black , but that blue is different then the other blue's that in the catalog, also the yellow background is different so that is a printing issue, but also my only refference for that color.
So pictures and scanned folders are no good refferences to go from there, pictures of originele bikes are also difficult because there is still a difference between originele and picture of the originele, so do i want to go that far to find out the right color...hell yeah!
okay here is a scan of the originele National catalog...
that is what i am thinking, national blue with black




here is a picture of Jerry Berg originele iridescent blue/red ,
that is a way cool color combination and if my research failed, hee hee then i choose this color combination.



...but what is National blue looking like ? is it a solid color or where the body colors of huffman all metalic ? when i look at jerry peters his originele huffman airflyte, i was thinking that that is the national color, only the pictures are very bad and you see that the color is from each point different.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

*part 2*







so what is the mistery of national blue, here two girls bikes from huffman, there later models but could this be national blue...?






i've talk also to an other huffman freak Patric cafaro, he told me that Huffman bought left over car paint back then to lower the frabrication costs, very clever i think so maby i am looking to a needle in a haystack, i don't know what the color combinations where afther 1937 from national....


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

*part 3*

any way you see that the airflyte is much darker then the jerry berg dayton...
maby national blue is close by this ....



i think that would be a nice color combination with black and yellow pinstripes or with off white and red pinstripes...
but maby national a much brigher color like this...



and then whe have the 1936 dayton from jerry berg that was restored by Dave stromberger, he told me that he found the originele color under the house paint, if you look at the solid blue in between the pinstripes...could that be national blue ?



...so it is difficult because there is i think no steady color of national blue,
then again i like the seafoam green, dayton used that also but then in 1936, but if you imagen that seafoam with black scallops and cream pinstripes...


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

*part 4*

...and if you look at the recent find of scott mc caskey....well where was this color combination cataloged?



...talked about Patric about this, he sad that huffman sad that any colorcombination was  possible, and why not? if you choose a bike back then and say is this colorcombination possible...i think they sad that that was no problem at that time...the customer is the king...and ofcourse huffman was no massproduction like Schwinn ( sorry guys...) ...so for now i have to know what national blue has looked like maby you guys can help me out....


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 12, 2009)

*National Blue*

This may be what youre looking for, its a 1941 Huffman National. The bike is light blue and dark blue. This is the only picture I have right now. I took this pic for a friend who wanted a close up of the sticker. So since its a National, and its blue, I figure its National blue? I can take some more pics if you want, I need to do that anyway since I dont have any of this bike. Plus this was taken inside, I think its actually a little lighter if the bike was outside.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

...thanks don , it could be the darker blue, but then again it is a 1941...it depends how long national used that national blue as a steady color in there line.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2009)

of course this is just a pick from the catalog page, but it looks like the original catalog. as for how close the catalog was to the bikes I don't know. I'm not certain but I don't think National blue is a metalic color.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 12, 2009)

*Pms!*

If you can match to a pms book You can get close you just have to stick with the book as a sample... Ink,cmyk etc... or take it to a old auto paint place A skilled eye is always the way to go!

Cool bikes are getting parted out everyday this is gonna make matching anything difficult that is why people want original!!!


----------



## akikuro (Feb 12, 2009)

*More blue*

I'll have to check the color schemes in the book later, but this is a 2 tone standard model from i believe 1941. The head tube color and even the darker part of the fender are close to what Scott has above. I'll see if i can take a better pic of the inside of one of the fenders to give a better look. Sorry for the blur on these.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 12, 2009)

Rhandys color looks to be exactly the same color as mine, heres a better pic of the 2 blues, definately not metallic'


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> of course this is just a pick from the catalog page, but it looks like the original catalog. as for how close the catalog was to the bikes I don't know. I'm not certain but I don't think National blue is a metalic color.




...okay..but what do you think of the last picture of jerry's huffman in the part 2 of my thread, you've been there, i think that one is darker then iridescent blue....


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> If you can match to a pms book You can get close you just have to stick with the book as a sample... Ink,cmyk etc... or take it to a old auto paint place A skilled eye is always the way to go!
> 
> Cool bikes are getting parted out everyday this is gonna make matching anything difficult that is why people want original!!!





..yeah that is also an option, but it is alway a try worth to find someone with maby a originele example....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2009)

supper15fiets said:


>



in both photos  it is the same bike and even the same side. I think the lighting in these photos is not going to be good for color matching. notice in the top photo where the lighting is better it looks lighter blue. also I'm not sure that it was the same color used in different years, the Twin Flexes in light met. blue, red, and cream pins is a completely different color from the 1937 Iridescent Blue. I don't think I took either of these photos.

when I went to Chestnut Hollow I asked if there was anything anyone wanted and no one asked for anything. this year when I go maybe you guys will have a better list of what you want me to get for you


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 13, 2009)

..okay ,scott , i got this picture of that same bike yesterday from jerry,
from an other angle, and most of these picture are indeed lighter blue, so the light and dust make it darker i think, so this should be also iridescent blue then...



and if i compare this photo with the picture of jerry berg his originele huffman this should be the same color



okay, i am done with that one....
if i do it black and red scallops i get the black phantom feeling... ....


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Paint Chips...*

Hey Ronald DON'T EAT THE PAINT CHIPS they have lead in them.... I hope everyone will notice these bikes ARE NOT CLEAR COATED!!!!!:eek:


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 14, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Hey Ronald DON'T EAT THE PAINT CHIPS they have lead in them.... I hope everyone will notice these bikes ARE NOT CLEAR COATED!!!!!:eek:




Hi Jamie,
well i loved to paint with lead in it , only my rollfast don't only the white scallops , and i try do paint it like they didt it back then , so first the body color, then the scalops, then the pinstripes, no clearcoat....


----------

